# what type of P is this



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have this serra in one of my holding tanks a 20g in the fish room at the moment.
it is @ 4'' long silver/purple fish with no terminal band but has a hyline edge on the caudal fin.
the anal fin has a slight yellow tint to it at first when i bought it i thought maculatas but when i got it home and put it in the tank and it settled down it turned purple within @ 6 hours all it colours came out.
this series of pics does not show its true colour to the full extent and it is not the flash it is this colour in person.

pic1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont know what kind of fish that is , but it is very beautiful


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 4


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 5


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 6 
all these are different shots from slightly different angles
i rescued this p from a lfs i frequent now and then i just cant help myself


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

That look like a Gold Spilo to me... Wouldn't bet my life on it, but it appears to have all the characteristics of the Gold Spilo....


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats a nice serra!







sorry I can't help on the ID though.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd say S. spilopleura .


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

so if this is a spilo and it is purple could this be the fabled purple spilo that everyone is talking about and have not been seen in the hobby for a few years because this fish is purple and not gold.
i did think maculatus when i first bought it but this fish is extremely purple thats why i have posted this on here for id because when it started to change to purple when i got it in the tank i thought it to be something else
i know that the purple spilos people had a few years ago were probably golds but from a river system that made them purple in colour like the tern (yellow natt) nutrients or minerals could make these spilos the colour they are.
looks like i have a purple spilo then.
dixon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> so if this is a spilo and it is purple could this be the fabled purple spilo that everyone is talking about and have not been seen in the hobby for a few years because this fish is purple and not gold.
> i did think maculatus when i first bought it but this fish is extremely purple thats why i have posted this on here for id because when it started to change to purple when i got it in the tank i thought it to be something else
> i know that the purple spilos people had a few years ago were probably golds but from a river system that made them purple in colour like the tern (yellow natt) nutrients or minerals could make these spilos the colour they are.
> looks like i have a purple spilo then.
> dixon


 I've seen serras that appeared to be very purple depending on the lighting used and the angle that the fish is being photographed from.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the p is actually this colour in the flesh and not gold at all. when i first got it it was washed out colourwise and just very bland silver/grey colour.
the fish when you look at it in person and there is no light on the tank is practically purple all over i have more pictures but the flash really distorts the colour giving it a full silver look these were the pics i picked out as it shows more or less the true colour.
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only thing that really appears evident is the a humeral spot. Don't know if it is a trick of light or not. If not, then it is S. spilopleura. The "purple" coloration is common to S. spilopleura during adult phase. Though you say this is a trick of light, this is just for your reference.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have one, its a Diamond Purple Spilo. My favority fish, got it off Reaktion and the fish's name is Jaws.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The only thing that really appears evident is the a humeral spot. Don't know if it is a trick of light or not. If not, then it is S. spilopleura. The "purple" coloration is common to S. spilopleura during adult phase. Though you say this is a trick of light, this is just for your reference.


 it has no humeral spot so it must be a spilo and it is purple to look at without the camera so then it is a purple diamond spilo (common name) as mr wilson advised.
thats superb then i always wanted a purple spilo from way back when people had these a few years ago.
i have never seen any mentioned for a while exept a few weeks ago on this board.
MR WILSON we are both lucky dudes.
dixon


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that really appears evident is the a humeral spot. Don't know if it is a trick of light or not. If not, then it is S. spilopleura. The "purple" coloration is common to S. spilopleura during adult phase. Though you say this is a trick of light, this is just for your reference.
> ...


 Yes we are!









I am having a hard time take a picture of him, he always hides under the drift wood. I will try my best to get a shot of him.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

frank has the "purple diamond spilo" varient been actually identified or recordeed?? I have heard talk of them, but i have seen pics of serras in breeding colors with alot of purple and irredesnce.

Oburi


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> I am having a hard time take a picture of him, he always hides under the drift wood. I will try my best to get a shot of him.


 i will get a better picture in natural light this weekend as well and post it in the pics forum
dixon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a Serrasalmus Spilopleura. Purple Diamond is a common name, just like Strawberry Banana.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Lucky bastards...


----------

